# Found throw bag @ Toilet Bowl



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I think the new tunnel is a blast. But can't see how somebody could really get stuck in there anymore.... Lots of water exiting.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree its flushier, but flows have yet to come down to prime beatdown levels... there is still time to swim tunnel before the winter!


----------

